

Ask HN: 99designs for your startup – What was your experience? - relaunched

I&#x27;ve been back and forth on using 99Designs for startup ventures, especially at the beginning. If you&#x27;ve used 99Designs in the past, for logo, app design, site design, etc., what was your experience like? Would you use it again?
======
avni000
My experience was mixed - I liked that I could control bids and if I didn't
like any of the designs that were returned to me in the initial round, it was
risk-free because I could get my money back.

The challenge I had was if you need or expect a logo or design that is more
than the basics, it can be difficult to communicate the specifics to get those
higher quality results.

But in the end, you get what you pay for, and for a more reasonable price
point, you're able to get decent, basic design work.

I found better success looking at portfolios on Behance and reaching out to
designers whose portfolios I liked. Likely more pricey, but again, all depends
on what you're looking for and if it's integral to your product.

